# Schreibschutz windoof-XP



## kiestumpe (13 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte den Schreibschutz eines Ordners unter XP-Prof entfernen.
Windows XP fügt ihn jedoch kommentarlos sofort wieder nach - sogar bei einem  
leeren Ordner, den ich probeweise erstellt habe.
Gibt es da vllt ein ServicePack, der das Problem behebt?
Mein Visual-Studio funktioniert daher nicht richtig, jedoch auf recht fiese Weise, da die Schreibschutzmeldung so nicht direkt ausgegeben wird, sondern man sich plötzlich wundert, weshalb plötzlich keine weiteren Elemente mehr hinzugefügt werden können.


----------



## HeizDuese (13 Oktober 2008)

Ein paar weitere Infos wären nicht schlecht: wie lautet der komplette Pfadnamen des Ordners?


----------



## vierlagig (13 Oktober 2008)

versuch mal:

den hierarchie-höchsten ordner rechts -> eigenschaften -> schreibschutz entfernen und für alle unterordner und dateien übernehmen


----------



## Kai (13 Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht hilft der folgende Microsoft-Artikel weiter:

ID308421 Wie Sie den Besitz für eine Datei oder einen Ordner in Windows XP übernehmen

Gruß Kai


----------



## kiestumpe (13 Oktober 2008)

@kai: Ich versuch's morgen mir der Beschreibung.
@4lagig: So einfach geht's leider nicht, nichtmal mit Admin-Rechten. Wir haben darüber auch erstmal den Kopf geschüttelt...
@Heizduese: Es ist egal welchen Ordner ich nehme, es hat in keinem Fall funktioniert, nicht mal in einem extra angelegten (s.o.)

Meld mich dann nochmal morgen, wenn's tut, wie beschrieben (oder auch nicht)

Gruss und gut's Nächtle


----------



## mst (14 Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft der folgende Microsoft-Artikel weiter:
> 
> ID308421 Wie Sie den Besitz für eine Datei oder einen Ordner in Windows XP übernehmen
> 
> Gruß Kai


 
Also bei mir hat das Funktioniert (Domain Admin Rechte)


----------



## Rycker64 (14 Oktober 2008)

*Schreibschutz Win XP*

Hallo hilfreich könnten diese Info's sein:
No.1 http://www.giza-blog.de/WindowsXPOrdnerSchreibschutzAttributeSchreibgeschuetztOderSystem

oder der:
No.2 http://support.microsoft.com/kb/222193/DE/

oder dieser :
No.3 http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=326549

Ich hoffe die Lösung ist Für Dich dabei bzw. erklärt etwas


----------



## kiestumpe (17 Oktober 2008)

Ok, danke, ich glaub ich hab's auch kapiert
Schreibschutz Ordner != Ordner schreibgeschützt-oder so ähnlich.


----------

